# Screeching When Flying



## birdythemighty (May 6, 2012)

My bird, ever since she was able to fly, will scream nonstop while flying. She's only in my room and with the door closed so she'll usually take a few laps. But whenever she does so, she screams constantly until she lands. Is there any explanation for this? Anyone else have a tiel that does this too?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

All my birds do that


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I think they're saying, "Look at me! Look what I can do! I'm amazing!"


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Not always, but when they're alarmed or overly excited, they will shriek when they're flying.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2014)

My tiel does that all the time when he first starts flying around... drives me nuts lol

... but then as he gets more worn out he doesn't scream as much while in flight.


----------

